# "The Comedians" a rare NOPE preview



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

For a while when I saw the promos for "The Comedians" on FX I would check to see if I could add a season pass for it.

You know. Billy Crystal and a Josh Gad whatever that is.

It was way to far off from when the promos started in February or was it January or was it 2014?

After the constant, *constant,* _repeated_ repeats of the promos it hit me that that if these were the highlights, there was a problem: There was no funny. HE DROPPED THE PHONE IN HIS DIAPER! 

Nope. No subscription. In fact I'd like the same feature I keep asking for such as Maury: a button I can press on the remote to cause those responsible _physical pain._

That's my opinion and I'm stickin' to it.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I'm keeping an open mind, because

1) I'm a big Billy Crystal fan, and
2) I believe the premise of the show is that Gadd is an idiot and Crystal is somehow stuck working with him. So perhaps the unfunny in the promos is them showing how unfunny Gadd's character is. I hope.

Or, as you suspect, it will suck.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I was just wondering about this show myself. I'm not a huge Billy Crystal fan, but I like him. I've never heard of Josh Gadd other than seeing him in that show with Jenna Elfman and I just hated him enough that I gave up on the show very early.

Has he ever been in anything in which he's been funny? I'm recording the pilot, but my general overall feeling is I'm just not going to like this and I may not even make it through the first ep.



I do realize comedy is subjective, so if what I've seen of Josh Gadd is pretty much Josh Gadd, I'm out. I've got too many other shows I enjoy to waste my time with him.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Billy Crystal generates enough funny on his own to carry this show. I look at it as the new Odd Couple. I think the whole premise is that Josh Gad is a complete idiot and Crystal is forced to work with him. I'd have to give it at least a few episodes before bailing on it. FX has had a pretty good track record of late with new comedies, IMHO, so I'm inclined to stick with it. They've been pushing the envelope with some off-the-wall stuff that falls right into my wheelhouse.

FWIW, Josh didn't drop the phone in his diaper. That's where he was carrying it when it starting ringing in the promo.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

JLucPicard said:


> I've never heard of Josh Gadd other than seeing him in that show with Jenna Elfman and I just hated him enough that I gave up on the show very early.Has he ever been in anything in which he's been funny?


He was very good in "The Book of Mormon", but I've never seen him in anything else. In the musical he plays a lovable idiot. It sounds like he doesn't have much range.


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

He is also well known for voicing Olaf in "Frozen"


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I liked Josh Gad in "1600 Pen" and Billy Crystal is most always awesome. So, I'll give the show a try.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

Review I read said that pilot is a bit iffy but that it gets better as it goes along. No reason not to give it a try. Crystal is an old favorite.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I am confused why this is on FX, and not FXX. It seems more along the FXX comedy line, than the FX drama line.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Frylock said:


> I am confused why this is on FX, and not FXX. It seems more along the FXX comedy line, than the FX drama line.


Yeah, I was wondering that too. I know they moved The League to FXX and I thought that was the route that was taking. Maybe it's a logistical thing. FXX isn't on enough carriers and they want it to get as much exposure as possible. And if it's a hit, maybe they move it to FXX eventually.

I'll give this a shot. I'm a Crystal fan, and I can take Gadd in small doses (I realize that this is a rather LARGE dose, but I'm hoping that Crystal makes up for it).


----------



## VegasVic (Nov 22, 2002)

I'm a Crystal fan so I'll give it a shot.


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Frylock said:


> I am confused why this is on FX, and not FXX. It seems more along the FXX comedy line, than the FX drama line.


The line isn't FX=drama and FXX=comedy. It's supposed to be more of an older-skewing vs. younger-skewing thing. The comedies they moved to FXX were ones that skewed younger, and then they kept Louie on FX.

But it's clearly not a very firm delineation, because they also kept Archer on FX, and they launched You're the Worst and Married last summer on FX.

Basically, I'm not sure FX even has a good idea of what they're doing with FXX at this point.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

JLucPicard said:


> I'm not a huge Billy Crystal fan, but I like him. I've never heard of Josh Gadd other than seeing him in that show with Jenna Elfman and I just hated him enough that I gave up on the show very early.


Yeah, as someone else said, "1600 Penn". He was the reason I gave up on that show quickly too. Though looking at imdb, he was also on "Return To You", and while I admittedly remember little about that show (though I know I watched it), he apparently didn't annoy me in that... and his kind of hyper performance _can_ be funny. (Though a whole bunch of these actors seem to basically be doing Jack Black-isms.. That's just because he's who I associated that schtick with.)

I like Crystal, so will check this out. Basically, I don't hate Gadd enough to not check it out. Rainn Wilson really creeped me out on "Six Feet Under", but I ended up liking him on "The Office" and now "Backstrom"... and Jorge Garcia really brought down "Becker", but was entertaining on "Lost".


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

The number one reason I gave up on 1600 Penn was because of the Josh Gadd character. I have seen the commercials for Comedians 100 times. I'm not even a little interested in the show. I just assume it will be bad. If I start hearing great things about the show, I'll go back and check it out.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Well first episode has aired. I actually liked it.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

The first episode was pretty cringe-inducing, but i'm gonna stick around and hope for the best. For Billy's sake.


----------



## RGM1138 (Oct 6, 1999)

I watched the pilot.



Spoiler



I can't imagine how bad Billy Crystal's career had to be going to agree to a scene that had Gad's nads resting on his face.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

Wife & I watched it. Two funny scenes, one was the 'nads, the other I can't remember. Other than those two, it was 23 minutes of very unfunny comedy.

I didn't like Josh Gad before, and this hasn't changed my opinion.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I had hope for this. The pilot was AWFUL. I am hoping it was just the pilot. Unless it gets a lot better, I am passing on this.


----------



## efilippi (Jul 24, 2001)

I thought the two-Tesla thing was a nice twist, especially with Gad's being an overdue test drive.

And him saying his money from 1600Penn series two is about gone... 

On reflection, there was more in the show that I enjoyed than I thought at the time. 

Like the stupid, pita door closer hassle on Billie's door. Juvenile, but funny.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

Horrendous and season pass deleted in record time. Another testimonial, BTS show... just what we needed.


----------



## gossamer88 (Jul 27, 2005)

I thought it was OK, Laughed a couple of times. But don't think it warrants an SP. May catch it On Demand.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

Odds Bodkins said:


> ... BTS show...


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)

getreal said:


>


Behind the scenes.


----------



## scooterboy (Mar 27, 2001)

I laughed a few times. Giving it another episode or two.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Me too.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I liked it and will definitely continue watching.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

Odds Bodkins said:


> Horrendous and season pass deleted in record time. Another testimonial, BTS show... just what we needed.


Look at how much time and misery I saved.


----------



## Odds Bodkins (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I had high hopes for this show, mostly because of Crystal, but I have to say, was very disappointed. Gad was his usual snarky self, and Crystal came off as an obnoxious, self indulged oaf. Still, I'm willing to give it another episode or two and hope for the best.



Spoiler



Anyone who saw this thinking the Billy and Billy show would have been much better than then Billy and Josh show?


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

RGM1138 said:


> I watched the pilot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



I'm hoping against hope that it was meant to seem like his nads, but the pixilation was used to hide the fact it was not really his nads at all but some kind of totally benign substitute.



I really didn't like the pilot. Will give it one more shot just out of respect for Billy Crystal to see if things were re-worked and made better. If not, I'm out.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Maybe it tried too hard. But just look at the comments here: I'm out.I'll pass.SP deleted.
Wow. 
I laughed at parts. Billy has a lot of credit with me. I think he deserves more than one look.

Eta:
I counted SIX production company logos at the closing credits. SIX.


----------



## getreal (Sep 29, 2003)

After seeing Billy Crystal on The Daily Show last night, apparently Jon Stewart seemed to really enjoy this show after binging on about four episodes. Apparently episode three is quite funny. I may resurrect this to see if Stewart was just pandering to Crystal in order to be a polite host.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

I started watching the pilot with the wife last night and it was soon clear she wasn't into it so I stopped playback. I was disappointed by the first 10 minutes or so, but I watched the remainder at lunch today and thought it picked up a bit in the 2nd half, at least enough to get me to stick around for at least a few more episodes. I also saw Billy Crystal on the Daily Show and thought Jon Stewart went a little over the top gushing on his pal. It airs again tonight so maybe I'll get to it over the weekend and see how it goes.


----------



## Hoffer (Jun 1, 2001)

I listen to a film podcast and they talked about this show. One of the guys on the show said he loves The Comedians. I don't remember if the other people on the podcast had seen it or not. It got me a little interested in at least giving it a chance.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

I thought the director, Larry, in the pilot looked familiar but could not place him. Most of you probably know who Larry Charles is - I did not. 
...until I read this Vanity Fair article: Larry Charles on His Controversial Seinfeld Episodes, The Comedians, and His Nicolas Cage Movie I like much of what he has done: Seinfeld, Mad About You, Entourage, CYE.
There is homage in the interview to some of my all-time favorite television: Seinfeld/Curb/Louie. I totally relish this sort of television.

Maybe it will not be Seinfeld, maybe it won't be Curb, or Louie, but I really want to see The Comedians succeed as I am positive some, maybe much, will give me pleasure watching. 
Thanks, Billy.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

BTW, - it was The Daily Show last night that made me go find The Comedians.
While Jon Stewart was may have been "gushing", I am not sure if it was over the show, or just Crystal in general. It actually played like a mutual admiration society.
But Jon very honestly disclosed that Crystal's daughter was a valued (and now- missed) member of TDS's staff.


----------



## thewebgal (Aug 10, 2007)

Not making an effort for this - I'm just not a fan of crystal's humour, 
and gadd looks way beyond my tolerance for the unfunny.

From what I have seen, the only way it could be worse is if Martin Short got involved.
(Or Martin Lawrence - both are painfully unfunny to me).


----------



## jsmeeker (Apr 2, 2001)

I actually like Josh Gadd, but his "bumbling fool" character here is a bit overdone. For me, the bigger problems with show is the stuff that isn't Josh and Billy.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Second episode not as good to me. 

I await the third.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

jilter said:


> Second episode not as good to me.
> 
> I await the third.


Same here, and I liked the first episode.


----------



## Rainy Dave (Nov 11, 2001)

I thought the second episode was slightly better than the pilot. 
If the third isn't a drastic improvement, the sp is history.


----------



## Bob Coxner (Dec 1, 2004)

I was pleasantly surprised. I didn't have much hope going in but I thought there were a number of good laughs. It's a tentative SP for me.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

Pilot was terrible for me. Second episode was promising. Third episode will make or break the series for me.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Frylock said:


> Pilot was terrible for me. Second episode was promising. Third episode will make or break the series for me.


This. I thought this was better and I laughed a few times. I'm still liking the little skits from the fictional "show" better than the actual show.

I know I've seen Billy's wife before but I can't place it.


----------



## JLucPicard (Jul 8, 2004)

I thought his wife was the Delaney from China Beach, I think it was, and other things.

I will give this one more shot based on the speculation above that the third ep may be better, but I'm on the verge of deleting the SP.

If this is basically a show about the behind-the-scenes of their show, I likely will bail anyway. I just don't like what's been happening so far.


----------



## BrettStah (Nov 12, 2000)

We really liked the first episode... Haven't watched episode two yet.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

No comments yet on ep 3?

Had some funny bits. The supermarket went on way too long (I know that was the point)

Still, I find it painful to watch... Compared to Louie right afterwards which is 1000x better.

The contrast between the two shows is striking. They shouldn't be back to back, makes The Comedians look that much worse.


----------



## jamesbobo (Jun 18, 2000)

I think I'm going to call it quits. After what I thought was a good start, the next two episodes were boring to me.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Hank said:


> No comments yet on ep 3?
> 
> Had some funny bits. The supermarket went on way too long (I know that was the point)
> 
> ...


I totally agree. Last night's ep was awful. Painful to watch, really. I won't bail yet.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I feel compelled to watch this program the same way I watch The Walking Dead.

I have no idea why I watch The Walking Dead, other than to see what the writers do with it. I don't really *like* the show.

I think I'm going to fall into the same pit with this show.. sort of like watching a train wreck. But maybe that's their intention? Make it so bad, people have to watch. _Yeah, that's the ticket!_


----------



## JerryLBell (May 3, 2002)

I tried it, hoping it would be funny. It hasn't really tickled me. Maybe I'm just finding the whole "mockumentary" concept to be a little worn out. IT was hilarious in "Spinal Tap" and still great in "The Office" (especially the original British version) but it's just gotten a bit old for me. Sorry, but after 3 episodes, I'm out.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

I actually thought it was the funniest of the episodes. I'm still finding the bit at the beginning where they show a bit from the skit they will be doing for "the Billy and Josh show" the best part of the show. I laughed out-loud during the Anthony Bourdain bit. And I enjoyed the supermarket bit as well.

I don't like the Louis CK show all that much. Watched a few episodes and just didn't enjoy it. I liked his old series on HBO much better.


----------



## Frylock (Feb 13, 2002)

I've given up on the show. EP3 was ok, but it was not funny enough to keep me tuned in.


----------



## Turtleboy (Mar 24, 2001)

And cancelled.

http://deadline.com/2015/07/the-comedians-cancelled-one-season-fx-1201484091/


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I'd imagine Josh Gad has simply gotten too expensive, not that Billy Crystal was all that cheap.


----------



## astrohip (Jan 7, 2003)

No, it was ratings. It was one of the lowest rated original shows on FX.

Josh Gad can not carry a series. At least no one has been able to write one yet that properly uses his talents.


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

astrohip said:


> No, it was ratings. It was one of the lowest rated original shows on FX.
> 
> Josh Gad can not carry a series. At least no one has been able to write one yet that properly uses his talents.


Yeah, he'd good for about 3 minutes... after that, blech.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

astrohip said:


> No, it was ratings. It was one of the lowest rated original shows on FX.
> 
> Josh Gad can not carry a series. At least no one has been able to write one yet that properly uses his talents.


From the reviews of Pixels, he can't save Adam Sandler, either.


----------



## ElJay (Apr 6, 2005)

It was not consistently funny. It was like a bad rehash of "30 Rock" with more narcissistic lead characters and a much weaker supporting cast.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Yeah, I definitely stopped watching after a few, but I hope it eventually shows up on <whatever streaming service I have eons in the future>. Basically, it was mildly funny, and I like Crystal.


----------

